# Mantis not eating



## Mitch65009 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey there. I'm getting kind of concerned cause this is how my last mantis passed. My _Hierodula nymph is not eating anymore. I feed crickets as a main diet, and also use mealworms as well. He won't eat either of them for some reason. I'm confused why, and I'm scared he's gonna die. Anyone have ideas?_


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 30, 2019)

How long has it been? And the obvious: is it due to molt? 

I like crickets as a feeder, but they have to be perfectly kept before feeding them to avoid viruses and infection. This means flushing their innards with fresh foods for several days. And, keep the crickets clean and dry. The dryer the better. Dont ever mist them, use water crystals. 

How much misting of your mantis enclosures? After dry winter, we have to change our regime because it's just not as dry as it was. Mist less. I spray a very fine mist of distilled water to the inside lip of my cups for drinking once a day. Maybe a little in the fake foliage I provide. All the humidity comes from substrate alone, so a spray with with tap water once every two days, excluding humid species of course. They get it more often.

Excessive humidity is very bad for Hierodula.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 30, 2019)

Maybe your nymph is preparing to molt? They stop eating before molting. If it is not that, handfeed your nymph cricket abdomen. Put the juicy abdomen (with tweezers ) under his mouth so he can eat it.

Are your crickts not too big for your nympf?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 30, 2019)

@Little Mantis @hysteresisim pretty sure it's not due to molt. He molted last about almost 2 months ago. It's been like this now for about 4 days. I mist my enclosure about every day/other day. My house is dry, so it doesn't stay humid too long. It's also very nicely ventilated. But I'm not too sure about the size, it seems okay to me and he's eaten them before. 

How long should prep for a molt take? Not 4 days, right?


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 30, 2019)

Mitch, is it adult with wings? 

You said Hierodula nymph. Two months is a lomg period. What instar?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 30, 2019)

@hysteresisyeah, it's a nymph. No wings yet, is it strange for him to not have molted yet?? It's the one I asked if it was a male or female a few days ago.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 30, 2019)

Mitch 2 months between molts is a long time for hierodula, I think.

@Little Mantis, what do you say? @MantisGirl13?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 30, 2019)

@hysteresisyeah, your probably right. It's been like a month and a half though. Almost 2. But I finally got him to eat one, I hope that's a good sign?


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 30, 2019)

He's likely gonna molt. Mist lightly after this and keep him 25C or a bit more.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 30, 2019)

@hysteresisyeah, probably I'll definitely keep you updated!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep! Time to molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Mitch 2 months between molts is a long time for hierodula, I think.
> 
> @Little Mantis, what do you say? @MantisGirl13?


2 months between molts is long for a nympf that small.

but i am thinking your nymph is preparing for its molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 1, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> 2 months between molts is long for a nympf that small.
> 
> but i am thinking your nymph is preparing for its molt.


The nymph looks to be pre-sub or subadult so two months is just the right amount of time.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 2, 2019)

The only hierodula dat took that long to molt to sub adult was Ayaweya. the other hierodulas were faster with molting.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hey there, just a little update. He's not eaten ever since that Sunday. Never molted, but he is growing wing looking things on his back? I'm extremely confused that they are growing on him. Should I be worried that he's not eating? It's been quite a few days. @hysteresis @MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 3, 2019)

Wing buds. Hes subadult, isnt he? Maybe presub? Sure sign of a molt. 

Keep him at temp and on the humid side, but NEVER wet for too long.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 4, 2019)

if his wing buds are swollen then it wont take long. I hope he will get a good molt. You could let hjm drink of a cotton swap that is what i do if my mantids  haven't eaten  for a long time to prepare for molt.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 4, 2019)

@hysteresis @Little Mantis okay, great. I'll give that a try and keep you guys posted!


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 4, 2019)

He finally molted! Sadly, he can't walk correctly. He has a very crooked leg . What do I do.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 4, 2019)

Nothing to do. He'll just have to live with it. If it bothers him he'll chew it off.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 4, 2019)

What really?? He would do that?? But why would it come out crooked?? Hs looks great!


----------



## BlobfishBoy (Jul 5, 2019)

It’s probably like that due to issues when removing it from the skin/when it was drying during the molt. As long as he can move and eat fine it won’t really matter.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 5, 2019)

@Mitch65009 Ive seen legs stick to the side of a wet cup if they molt too close to the side. Foliage can snag a leg.

As the new exo skeleton sclerotizes, the leg takes an awkward set. 

Unfortunately, at adult molt, there isn't any further opportunity for correction.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 6, 2019)

He'll be fine. Congrats on the molt! One bad leg won't bother him much, and if it gets in his way then he'll bite it off. He's pretty!

- MantisGirl13


----------

